# $199 Rental Special



## Platinum Interchange (Dec 7, 2011)

LIMITED TIME ONLY!

Select weeks available on our Hot Weeks or A…Way List, with a Check Out date by the end of 2011 for ONLY $199.00!!! 
*Taxes and/or resort fees not included. Participating resorts only. Some restrictions apply. Special does not apply to online bookings.

 Call your Vacation Counselor today for details!


----------

